# O/T 1974 Cox SkyCopter



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres another old classic toy of days gone by.Its a 1974(one year release only) Cox Skycopter.When i was young my buddy had one of these hanging up in their garage along with a few radio controlled planes.Everytime i went over there i always had to stop and stare at that sweet looking yellow helicopter.Now mind you this was back in the mid to late 70's when Cox was in there prime.Every young boy at that time wanted something from Cox Models.Anyway i picked this up off ebay for a good price.The Heli & box are in perfect condition.The engine was seized with gummed up Cox fuel.After a litte soaking in WD-40 she spins over.Looks to be hardly run.It come with all the paperwork & the old battery still has 1.23V in it.I cant wait for a calm day to try this thing out.Ah the memories!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I collected cox stuff a few years ago. My best friend and I had a lot of fun with cox cars and airplanes when we were kids back in the 70's. I really dont remember ever seeing anyone actually flying the copter.
Russell


----------



## 60Ford (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a couple of Cox wire line 049 planes and a Cox Adam 12 Gas police car. wish I still had them.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was also a fan of the planes and cars as a kid. I collected a new Pinto Funny car and the Penske Matador to replace the ones I had when I was a kid. I also had the Red Baron Plane and the Testors WWII Mustang. Always wanted the Dune Buggy. 
My buddy at the time also had a few items. 

Nice score on the copter, she's a beauty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The best times I ever had were beeing a kid...wait I still am*

That Helicopter is Awesum! Congratulations on your win. :thumbsup:

I had just broken my leg on my BMX bike as a kid while building my first balsa wood U-Control string plane kit. I had a .049 engine for it but, went and got a .020 engine to make it a little slower untill I was out of my cast.

I switched to the .049 engine after my leg was free from plaster. I built a little 4 winged plane (Just like my Red Baron one + a wing) from all the scrap balsa from other kits. Put that .020 engine on and was a fun flyer for sure. That little Cox motor was sure fun!

Bob...Man those were the days...zilla


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I started flying the 1/2A kit control line planes with the Cox engines back in the day.About 15 years ago i started flying R/C planes.All were warbirds as i'm a nut for WW2 fighter planes.Now i fly the small electric park flyer warbirds.I can charger three lipo batteries & fly for damn near an hour right in my own back yard.Technology has come a long way since these old free flight Cox helicopters.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow the copter is cool. If you can shoot some video that would be awsome!! I would love to gear that cox enigne run again. It's been a long time!!!

My cox exp was a 70's Orange van that had these little route plates you would install and it would run these patterns. Figure 8, oval, circle and a few others. Pretty foggy trying to remember way back then. No remote just start and go!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for bringing back good childhood memories everyone....fun stuff!!*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow the copter is cool. If you can shoot some video that would be awsome!! I would love to gear that cox enigne run again. It's been a long time!!!
> 
> My cox exp was a 70's Orange van that had these little route plates you would install and it would run these patterns. Figure 8, oval, circle and a few others. Pretty foggy trying to remember way back then. No remote just start and go!!!!


Would love to see a video of that Helicopter in the air...or even some pictures woud be Cool! What Joe65SkylarkGS said...Fly that baby!

Yeah I had a van like that but, it just had a steering wheel I believe on top and would go slow enough that you could run with it and steer it. Lots of work. 

Had a 57 Chevy in black with flames .049 powered car that you pounded a nail into the blacktop with a string going to the car. It would go real fast in cirlcles. I talked my Dad into getting it for me from a vendor at a 55, 56 & 57 local car show back in the day.

Later I just got into Electric RC cars for a many years.

Now it is slot cars, slot cars, slot cars & threads like this remind me of all the other Cool stuff we had as kids to mess around with.

I flew the heck out of my balsa wood .049 plains. Had about 7 of them towards the end of my flying days. The Little Satan stunt plain was one of my favorites. 

The last one that got built was a larger Combat Kitten style winged stunt plane like the Little Satan. I even got the Iron On wing matterial for this one instead of the tissue painted with dope. It was Clear Red and was Bad Arse looking. Got in to big of a hurry to get to fly it and mounted the engine firewall tilt the wrong way. Oooooooooh man It was a sad day. The whole neighborhood came to watch me fly it at the local church. It went up and then started coming to the inside of the circle...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I kept running backwards to keep the strings tight but, had to nose dive it to keep anyone from getting hurt...oh man it was TRASHED OUT. That is how my flying ended. It was fun for many years and glad I got to fly these planes with my Best Friend Chris. We raced slot cars in the Winter at each others houses. 

Would love to just have a Little Satan to paint up Red to hang in the slot room for memory sake. I loved looping and touch and goes....yeah! Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...I am going to the bay now to look for a Little Satan plane...zilla


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Good stuff Bob! Your Little Satan is still available.:thumbsup:
http://www.brodak.com/shop_productdetail.php?ProductID=8348


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Don't remember this one...*

Would you say the cockpit is roughly Gerbil sized?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ditto on the video for the copter! I'd love to see it fly! nix on the gerbils- they'd probably soil the cockpit LOLOLOLOL.

I did model rockets, never control line stuff, though we wondered if that would work.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck, they soil the chat room!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> Ditto on the video for the copter! I'd love to see it fly! nix on the gerbils- they'd probably soil the cockpit LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> I did model rockets, never control line stuff, though we wondered if that would work.....


LOL...control line rockets....hahahahhaha hope you don't get dizzy very easy...hahahahahaha

Either a gerbil in a rocket or helicopter would make for a great video. I can imagine a rocket made up of those clear orange Hampster tubes with a gerbil inside....Wooooooooooooooooooosh! just kidding kids...don't even think about it...lol Oh and if you do make a video.  not with a LIVE gERbIL....that would be wrong.:freak: A zoo zoo pet maybe?

RiderZ,

The link for the Little Satan didn't work for me the first time I clicked on it but, it did the second time I clicked on it. Saved it to favorites and will come back and put in my order...I would love to get one or two of these. Tired now and going to bed. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, zzzzzzzzz

Thanks RiderZ for posting that link up...Lil Satan plains are just PLANE cool. 

Bob...round and round...zilla


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I had one of those the landing skids tend to break right away if I recall. The first time in flight it actually hovered at about 10' the 2nd time it got so far up in the air from the ground it looked about the size of a hockey puck.

I also had the Sandblaster too. I always wanted to the UFO too but never got it.


----------



## larsdela (Nov 18, 2011)

*cox skycopter circa 1974*

I have one of these, new in the box, never flown. Bought it for my 10 year old son at the time, he did not get into it, I put it away in the shop.

Does it have any value to the hobbyist?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man, the Little Satan plane brought back memories, I flew one of these as a kid on line control until I got dizzy from going round & round.

Good memories

Boosted


----------

